# Help: new riders, bike for tall wife



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone!

My wife and I are very new at this and would much appreciate any advice. We started doing some cycling only about a month ago -- I was able to borrow a Cannodale XS800 from a friend and we bought a cheap used bike for my wife on Craigslist, which was a mistake. It seemed decent, but turned out to be really horrible compared to Cannondale and what's worst of all it's clearly a wrong size for her.

My wife is 6 feet tall and her inseam measures at 34.5 inches. My cycling friend recommends that we get a man's bike for her with a frame of 56cm. Does that sound about right based on her size?

Also we have decided to buy something new in the range of $700-$800 if possible. I'd like to get at least Shimano 105 components, aluminum frame and carbon-fiber fork.

The only site that I found with bikes that I seem to like spec-wise and in our price range is http://bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm, but I don't think I heard of any of these brands before (not that I know much about bikes anyway and not sure if it even matters).

I think either a road bike or a cyclocross bike should work for us.

Do you think any of these would be a good start?
Windsor Knight
Windsor Falkirk
Mercier Corvus AL
Windsor Cyclo

She doesn't seem to like black color, but that's really a minor point. It seems like all the bikes above would be a good value for the money (judging based on my very limited knowledge).

I would appreciate any advice with regards to the size of the frame that we should pick and any advice on the brand, model and the source of the bike. I know that there is always eBay and Craigslist, but I'd like to get something new if possible.

Thank you for all your help.

Daniel


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

56 sounds about right. Have you visited your local shop or even a Performance bike? Shops should be willing to deal a bit on price, plus if you can find a leftover from last year, you may save quite a bit. Keep in mind that a shop will do things like swap out stems & bar and saddle as part of their service.

As to road vs. cyclocross, I have a 'cross bike for commuting and I definitely prefer my true road bike for road riding.

And don't be afraid of a well taken care of used bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thing about bikesdirect is that when you get a bike like that in the mail you'll want to take it to your local bike shop and have them give it the once over to make sure all the nuts and bolts are tightened and in the right place. 

I agree with jorgy. Visit your local bike shop. They should be able to get you and entry level Trek or Specialized of Cannondale in the $800 price range. This way you'll be able to take advantage of the free adjustments and service any good bike shop would offer.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

My wife is 511 and all legs she is riding the Trek 2.3 WSD in a 58. Buy it from a shop that will fit her to the bike. Fit on a road bike will make all the difference in her enjoyment.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I was also thinking more of a 58. Get a size and if you can't find something locally, check out www.bicyclebananas.com. The Jamis road bikes are a great bargain, new but sometimes a year or two old models. I have purchased numerous bikes from them. Good luck.


----------



## cwilk44024 (Mar 30, 2006)

*don't look at just the $$$*

The dollars are important, BUT the fit is the critical concern. A cheap bike that doesn't fit is a waste of money resulting in frustration, discomfort, how many more sources of anger can I list? I know because I have been a victim of that poor decision. Please invest the time and some extra $$$$ to get both of you bikes that fit. You will thank your lucky stars that you did this. Would you buy a piece of clothing or a pair of shoes that did not fit and expect to enjoy wearing and being seen in them? Imagine running in a pair of shoes 2 sizes to small or to large???????????? Cycling can be a wonderful addition to your lives. I call it my meditation on wheels!


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice. We ended up going to a local store, had a wonderful experience and my wife has a brand new bike that's extremely comfortable for her.

Overall the service that was provided to us is invaluable compared to some savings that we could've gotten online. We went with Specialized Sequoia frame bike.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

DR2000 said:


> Thank you all for the advice. We ended up going to a local store, had a wonderful experience and my wife has a brand new bike that's extremely comfortable for her.
> 
> Overall the service that was provided to us is invaluable compared to some savings that we could've gotten online. We went with Specialized Sequoia frame bike.


What size did you end up getting...I was thinking more along the lines of a 54. My wife is 5'7 and rides a Felt in a 52...and I am 6 foot, and ride a 54. Good to see more couples riding!!


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

She's 6', but her legs are longer in proportion to her body. I'm 5'10 -- 54cm. We ended up going with 56cm for her. The fit on that frame is great for her.

The final fit ended up looking like this (pic attached).


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice bike man, she will love it. You guys will have a great time. We have been doing more mtn biking, because Germany is too cold to road ride. I am ready for summer.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

*Something missing*



DR2000 said:


> She's 6', but her legs are longer in proportion to her body. I'm 5'10 -- 54cm. We ended up going with 56cm for her. The fit on that frame is great for her.
> 
> The final fit ended up looking like this (pic attached).


Hey, there is no rider on that bike. Did you attach the wrong pic?


----------



## DR2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

No, I didn't mean to post a picture of my wife. Just a position of the seat vs the handlebars.


----------

